# Icons einbinden



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. April 2008)

*[Win32-API] Icons einbinden*

So... wieder mal ne Frage zu Win32-API

Also ich habe jetzt einen Icon editiert und ihn in die Projektmappe eingefügt. 
In einer Headerdatei (PD_Icon.h) habe ich dies reingescgrieben:

```
#define IDI_ICON               101
```


Desweiteren habe ich eine .rc Datei erstellt in der dies drinsteht:

```
#include "PD_Icon"
IDI_ICON                 ICON     DISCARDABLE    "PD_Icon.ico"
```

Und im Programm habe ich die Ressource mit 

```
wndclass.hIcon = LoadIcon (hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_ICON)) ;
```
in das Programm eingebunden.

Wenn ich jetzt aber das Ganze nun kompilier zeigt der mir kein Fehler an, aber wenn ich die exe starten will erscheint kurz das Fenster mit einem gelben Warndreieck wie der für diese Frage als Symbol gewählter und das Fenster geht sofort wieder zu!
Also wenne s kein Programmierfehler ist (weil der kompilier nichts sagt) dann versteh ich nicht warum das nicht geht 
Freu mich über jede helfende Antwort
mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. April 2008)

Also jetzt hab ich es schon soweit das immerhin mein Icon angezeigt wird aber das Fenster geht immernoch nach dem starten sofort wieder zu Ich hab in der .rc jetzt das drin stehen aber iwas muss da noch falsch sein...

```
IDI_ICON			ICON	"PD_Icon.ico"
```


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. April 2008)

Gut!^^ Es hat zwar den halben Tag gedauert aber ich hab es hinbekommen

Also für die die ein ähnliches Problem haben:

Wenn ihr euer Programm soweit fertig geschrieben habt und einen Icon (.ico) habt den ihr gerne als Programmicon verwenden möchtet kopiert den in die Projektmappe in den Ordner in der auch der Queltext ist. Dann auf Vorhandenes Element hinzufügen und den Icon auswählen. 
Als nächstes müsst ihr eine Headerdatei (.h) hinzufügen. In die schreibt ihr dann folgens hinein:

```
#define    IDI_ICON        101
```
Es muss nicht unbedingt IDI_ICON sein es muss nur ein Name sein den ihr dann im eigendlichen Programm wieder verwenden könnt unzwar unter:

```
wndclass.hIcon	= LoadIcon (hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_ICON)) ;
```
Also könnt ihr einen beliebigen Bezeichner wählen.
Als nächstes solltet ihr dann eine .rc Datei erstellen. Einfach eine Datei (zB einen C++ Code) hinzufügen aber bei dem Namensfeld die Endung .rc eintragen) In die .rc Datei schreibt ihr folgendes:

```
#include <windows.h>
#include "Name der Headerdatei.h"
IDI_ICON	ICON	DISCARDABLE	"Iconname.ico"
```
So wenn ihr nun noch die Headerdatei in euer Programm einbinden sollte nach dem kompilieren der Icon neben der Titelleiste zu sehen sein^^

Bei Fragen einfach nochmal hier melden

mfg Apfelkuchen


----------

